
Show HN: Create desktop applications by using Python and Flask - smoqadam
https://github.com/smoqadam/PyFladesk
======
rostigerpudel
Ok, so this is a slightly different take to all the "apps" out there that are
just fancy wrappers of some browser widget. It makes it incredibly easy to get
started.

Or does it? Instead of the usual paradigms of desktop applications you now
have to handle all the different ways that webapps are more complicated than
desktop apps. Say, you need to have global state and need to track user
interaction through page loads... Yes, JavaScript apps might make all that
easier, but now I need to understand Python/Flask+HTML/CSS+JS and a little bit
of Qt. With that level, I can just learn PyQt and things will be a lot faster
and less of a headache to debug and maintain.

Don't get me wrong, I like the idea of making desktop application development
easier. I just don't think introducing more moving parts is going to achieve
that.

~~~
ktpsns
Depending on your skills and requirements, designing an UI with web tools can
be easier then with pure Qt.

The presented software could be understood as a lightweight alternative to
Electron where the Hackernews community just collected good argumenst for and
against at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16435688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16435688)

I personally like all the ingredients (Qt, python, the web). The only thing
which could steal the show is the quality of the browser engine integrated
into Qt. Since typically Qt is some shared library (especially when used with
Python), the whole software will be not as monolithic and probably "pixel
perfect" as an Electron application is. On the other hand, this is what you
are used from regular web.

